# Clavier mouillé



## kazuuu (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjours, je vien vous demander conseil parce que j'ai fait une énorme bêtise:

en voulant nettoyé mon clavier, j'ai prit une éponge humide et frotté les touches, ensuite j'ai essuyé avec un torchon et passé l'aspi dessus, en le rebranchant et en commençant a surfer sur le web, je me rendis compte de plein de disfonctionnement de mon ordi:
- La touche maj qui, pour être en minuscule, doit avoir le voyant allumé
- La molette de la souris qui marche plus
- Les virgules impossibles a faire
- Les messages msn et face book ou l'on ne peut plus appuyé simplement sur entré pour envoyé le, message...

et pleins d'autre petites choses comme ca...


Voila pourquoi je m'en remet à vous, y a t'il un moyen d'arrangé ca? Si oui, lequel? Est ce normal?

merci beaucoup à tout ceux qui prendront le temps de me lire et encore plus  à ceux qui essayeront de m'aidé


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2010)

pas mal de fils là dessus
merci de faire une recherche avant de poster

exemple avec choses à faire
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/macbook-pro-qui-a-bu-un-coup-299444.html


----------



## kazuuu (6 Avril 2010)

Merci c'est partiellement parti, maintenant mon problème c'est savoir comment enlevé la poussière de ce clavier, c'est un comme ca


----------

